# where to get salt/sand in Boston area



## bignatewilson (Jan 15, 2008)

hello all, i'm a newcomer to the forum.
I'm thinking of starting to sand along with plowing.
in the boston/south of boston area, where can i get a yard of sand, or salt/sand mix dropped in a sander from a bucket when i need it?


----------



## bignatewilson (Jan 15, 2008)

*Salt/Sand in Boston area*

still no replies?
does anyone actually get sand this way?
how else do you guys get your sand may I ask?
please any ideas would help.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

bignatewilson;488923 said:


> still no replies?
> does anyone actually get sand this way?
> how else do you guys get your sand may I ask?
> please any ideas would help.


Hmmm...tight lipped bunch huh? 

I just do one client in particular so I bought a few bags of rock salt at HD and "borrowed" some sand from a local pile hereabouts...I'm talking a couple shovels full...

My brother gave me the name of someone who supplies this stuff last week...I'll ask him again because I forgot.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Start calling local sandpits or gravel pits and see if they sell a mix or if they know someone local who does.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Check the yellow pages in your area for gravel pits or quarries nearby!


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Or if you only have a couple of small areas then goto Home Depot or a local hardware store and buy 50 lb bags of all purpose sand. I use that and bagged rock salt thru my tailgate speader and it works the balls. It runs about $2-$3 a bag


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

It'd be easy to start listing places that sell sand and salt near me in Pembroke, but I'm sure you can find many places much closer to Middleboro. As mentioned above, check your phone book for sand and gravel businesses or Google for sand like this:

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=sand+middleboro,+ma&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

There are places near me (Attleboro), but I doubt you want to travel that far. One place near me is also a magic salt distributer. They have big bags you can buy if you have a machine to pick them with.


----------



## Moose1 (Jan 18, 2008)

P.A. Landers.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

where abouts in attleboro?
where do you get magic salt also?


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Boro sand is the distrubitor for the area, also JE case is a dealer. I know boro had the 1 yard bags, I dont know if there are any left.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I live right down the street from boro I should have known.

thanks
-James


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

OceanTrvlr;489665 said:


> It'd be easy to start listing places that sell sand and salt near me in Pembroke, but I'm sure you can find many places much closer to Middleboro. As mentioned above, check your phone book for sand and gravel businesses or Google for sand like this:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=sand+middleboro,+ma&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


Where do you get yours in pembroke? Does the new place by the christmas tree shop do sand and salt? I know they do some landscape supplies but I have never been up there.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't buy sand or salt. But I've driven by a bunch of sand and gravel businesses which probably do sell.


----------



## tplco (Feb 5, 2006)

Sam White and Sons.


----------



## SALCORP (Sep 28, 2009)

Hyde park masonry in hyde park close to dedham sells sand and salt mix and straight salt open 24 hours during storms and 7-4 reg hours they always have 300 ton on hand always and 100 ton of mix alonmg with trailer loads of magic salt in bag


----------

